# Which Altezza's would look best on my 2001 SE?



## svasica (Jul 22, 2004)

I did a search and did not find much in this category, so I decieded to post about it. I have a Gray 2001 Sentra SE and was wondering which would look best on the car? There are so many out there....theres the carbon fiber ones, theres the chrome ones, and numerous others. I think the black carbon ones might look good, but not sure. Can anyone post pics of their car with the carbon ones, and then also somebody else with the chrome ones? And also whatever ones are out there? I was on ebay and there are so many of them available, and at so many different prices too. Are most of them good units (ie. won't leak and break)?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

if you insist on getting altezza style lights, get the ones that are black/carbon inside
chrome looks cheesy IMO


----------



## greyjdms13 (Aug 3, 2004)

how bout the ones that dont go on ur car?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

please dont get the chrome lights they are such crap im not bashing hondas but every honda has them acually i think u can buy them from the dealer jk but the black are kinda cool and different...and different is allways better


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh wow i just red your whole poast.......dont get the carbon fiber eather cuz everyone knows there not real carbon fiber it might as well be called "black and grey checker pattern"


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

greyjdms13 said:


> how bout the ones that dont go on ur car?


!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

svasica said:


> I did a search and did not find much in this category, so I decieded to post about it. I have a Gray 2001 Sentra SE and was wondering which would look best on the car? There are so many out there....theres the carbon fiber ones, theres the chrome ones, and numerous others. I think the black carbon ones might look good, but not sure. Can anyone post pics of their car with the carbon ones, and then also somebody else with the chrome ones? And also whatever ones are out there? I was on ebay and there are so many of them available, and at so many different prices too. Are most of them good units (ie. won't leak and break)?


get the new TYC ones... the black ones are really good looking


----------



## svasica (Jul 22, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> get the new TYC ones... the black ones are really good looking


I saw some on ebay by TYC for $160, kinda expensive, but I think they would look pretty sweet. Are they good quality? Anyone with pics?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

they are top quality no leaks whatsoever.. also comes with a card to prove that it is DOT approve just in case cops give u hell for it etc..

ill see if i can take pix of it on my friends car but i cant promise anything.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

IMO chrome is tacky but I do like the 2004 lights...I can only imagine they would fit as well.

Whatever your feelin thou, I say go for it.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> they are top quality no leaks whatsoever.. also comes with a card to prove that it is DOT approve just in case cops give u hell for it etc..
> 
> ill see if i can take pix of it on my friends car but i cant promise anything.



i agree w/ LIU on this one... the TYC black ones are the best. if u do a search... anyone that has bought altezzas (the cheaper versions) has had a problem with condensation at one point or another. 

on another note... i think the stock b15 red/clear tails look just fine :thumbup:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

NickZac said:


> IMO chrome is tacky but I do like the 2004 lights...I can only imagine they would fit as well.
> 
> Whatever your feelin thou, I say go for it.


they fit almost perfect but with a lil overlap because of the rear bumper differences between the 01-03 and 04 .


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

I have the black altezzas I loves them mucho! but with the grey (granite) I'd go with the carbon fiber ones they'll match up with you color better and give it a cleaner look... :thumbup:


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What I wanna know is why the whole car moves from getting shot. Now that's funny


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> What I wanna know is why the whole car moves from getting shot. Now that's funny


I am sure if some one shot your car it would move, possibly b/c it just scared the crap out of you causing you to jerk the wheel maybe?


----------



## st3v0 (Aug 26, 2004)

pc080189 said:


> I am sure if some one shot your car it would move, possibly b/c it just scared the crap out of you causing you to jerk the wheel maybe?


or maybe because it was a shotgun... :: ponders ::


----------

